# Probably the funniest thing I've ever seen



## Danielleqlee (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm sure many of you have seen this clip but I swear, I could watch it every day! My mom thinks it's disturbing, but I laugh every time!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Nah, that's not even _close_ to the funniest thing:


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

One linked to that one was pretty funny too..


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm crying now, and can't breathe...


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Mental illness or Narcotic addiction? That's a tough choice


----------



## Danielleqlee (Jun 21, 2010)

SarahBarnard said:


> I'm crying now, and can't breathe...


hehe, which one got you?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

This is one of my all-time favorites. (I also love anything from Whose Line Is It Anyway. The one where Wayne Brady sings to the Lunch Lady is great.)






And last, but not least, the inimitable Victor Borge (R.I.P.):


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I loved the Korman/Conway skits in the Burnett show. I guess Stiles/Mochrie remind me a lot of them.  Victor Borge reminded me of possibly my favorite musical humor:






(It's probably funnier for a one-time music major like myself than someone with no interest in classical music, but it still cracks me up in places. Warning: it's about 9 minutes long.)


----------



## Danielleqlee (Jun 21, 2010)

LOL! I forgot about this one!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I loved the Korman/Conway skits in the Burnett show. I guess Stiles/Mochrie remind me a lot of them.  Victor Borge reminded me of possibly my favorite musical humor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you able to find another YouTube presentation of your video? I am curious about what you found. (I agree about the comparison between Conway/Korman and Stiles/Mochrie. Both comedy teams crack me up (as they often did themselves). R.I.P. Harvey Korman.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Are you able to find another YouTube presentation of your video?...


Why? (It's just the track from the CD with a still picture being displayed, if that's the issue?)


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Why? (It's just the track from the CD with a still picture being displayed, if that's the issue?)


There's nothing playable, and I have no idea what is there. The YouTube box is greyed out, and shows the "play" arrow with a diagonal arrow through it. Maybe the problem is caused because I'm using my iPad. I was interested in what you were sharing, and hoped to be able to see/hear it.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

OK.. I gotta ask.. did the guy get his license


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> There's nothing playable, and I have no idea what is there. The YouTube box is greyed out, and shows the "play" arrow with a diagonal arrow through it. Maybe the problem is caused because I'm using my iPad. I was interested in what you were sharing, and hoped to be able to see/hear it.


Could it be because iPad does not support Flash? (I think I remember reading that Apple didn't want to support it for some reason or other?)

Here's the YouTube page link if you want to try it: 



.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

These are awesome! If you're a Bonnie Tyler/Meatloaf fan, you may want to empty your bladder before you watch this one:


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> OK.. I gotta ask.. did the guy get his license


Ok.. two days I guess no one knows if he got his license or not.. So I ordered Taxi on DVD. I WILL find out.

Oh and if you like "literal Video"..


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

The Hoff was AWESOME!!! How has no one thought before to rhyme Titanic and panic?


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

The Bonnie Tyler vid was brilliant!    The first clown one though, it made me laugh but clowns are too freaky for me.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

cc84 said:


> The Bonnie Tyler vid was brilliant!    The first clown one though, it made me laugh but clowns are too freaky for me.


Agreed on the clowns.

I had a friend who fell asleep on a commuter train. When he woke up, he was alone in the car except for a guy opposite him, a few rows away, dressed in full-clown mode. Without saying a word, the clown just gave him this slow, slow smile.

My friend said he was never so scared in his life!


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

CNDudley said:


> Agreed on the clowns.
> 
> I had a friend who fell asleep on a commuter train. When he woke up, he was alone in the car except for a guy opposite him, a few rows away, dressed in full-clown mode. Without saying a word, the clown just gave him this slow, slow smile.
> 
> My friend said he was never so scared in his life!


I think I would have hidden under the seat. 
And I'll bet the clown guy was just dying of laughter inside !!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

DS just showed me BP Coffee Spill on YouTube.  Don't know how to do the link.  Sick, but funny!


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

OK, just watched the Hoff...  I'm dying here!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Here ya go Carol.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

^^^ haha that's great  

But the clown on the train story, oh wow i would of actually ran off the train and killed myself lol (well maybe i exaggerrate lol) but i wonder if clowns know how freaky they are? I blame the book and film IT. Although i never read the book. I'm too chicken


----------



## LilBigBug (Jul 31, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Nah, that's not even _close_ to the funniest thing:


Much better-she's awesome live too by the way. I saw her last September, and it was FABULOUS.

This is best: p


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Ok.. two days I guess no one knows if he got his license or not.. So I ordered Taxi on DVD. I WILL find out.


If you really want to know


Spoiler



yes he did


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Oh! Remembered this one for Stephen Colbert fans. Unfortunately it's not on YouTube, so you may have to click the link physically.

Charles Darwin, that feels good!

http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-videos/180127/august-29-2008/better-know-a-lobby---atheism


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

For the person using an iPad - my iPod touch came with a YouTube app, I would think there would be one for iPad.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

R. Reed said:


> For the person using an iPad - my iPod touch came with a YouTube app, I would think there would be one for iPad.


there is, my DH LOVES watching youtube stuff at night before lights out.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

imallbs said:


> If you really want to know
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yeah, I got all 5 seasons, that's season 2... I have now seen all of season 1 and half of season 2. I love Latke.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

CNDudley said:


> Agreed on the clowns.
> 
> I had a friend who fell asleep on a commuter train. When he woke up, he was alone in the car except for a guy opposite him, a few rows away, dressed in full-clown mode. Without saying a word, the clown just gave him this slow, slow smile.
> 
> My friend said he was never so scared in his life!


I actually got goose bumps when I read this!  SOOOOOO creepy!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

"Whose Line Is It Anyway" was fantastic. This skit with Richard Simmons made me cry it was so funny.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

DYB you win, at least in my book.. I was crying too.. and trying to laugh silently because my grandma had already gone to bed.

I think I'm hurting myself.. I've watched it again... still trying not to laugh aloud.. Thank goodness for earphones... Now I need a gag.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

CNDudley said:


> Oh! Remembered this one for Stephen Colbert fans. Unfortunately it's not on YouTube, so you may have to click the link physically.
> 
> Charles Darwin, that feels good!
> 
> http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-videos/180127/august-29-2008/better-know-a-lobby---atheism


That was great! Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> DYB you win, at least in my book.. I was crying too.. and trying to laugh silently because my grandma had already gone to bed.
> 
> I think I'm hurting myself.. I've watched it again... still trying not to laugh aloud.. Thank goodness for earphones... Now I need a gag.


Yep, DYB. You win. I love the Tim Conway/Harvey Korman clip that I posted earlier, as well as the other two (Wayne Brady included), but the Richard Simmons one is from a show that I missed. I laughed until I cried watching it. Guess I'd better do some serious YouTube time looking for other WLIIA? videos that I might have missed. I thought I was going to have an aneurysm during the jet ski section, but the others were a hoot, too. (Sometimes Drew Carey's expressions are almost as funny as what's happening on the stage, too.)


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> DYB you win, at least in my book.. I was crying too.. and trying to laugh silently because my grandma had already gone to bed.
> 
> I think I'm hurting myself.. I've watched it again... still trying not to laugh aloud.. Thank goodness for earphones... Now I need a gag.


  I don't know how you laugh quietly watching _that!_ I saw it a couple of years ago on a rerun of the episode on ABC Family and it's been stuck in my mind ever since!


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

OMG I just found this thread and my family and I watched the whole thing.  I haven't laughed so hard in a long time.  I loved best the Colbert and the Richard Simmons skit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

I can't stop watching this video:


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

LOL! This thread is cracking me up.

Here's one... gotta love Psych:






Vicki


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

The Ultimate Showdown of Ultimate Destiny!

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/285267


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

ForeverJuly, My sons will love that iPhone4/evo video... One of them has a iP3..


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> ForeverJuly, My sons will love that iPhone4/evo video... One of them has a iP3..


Glad you enjoyed the video! Definitely pass it along to anyone. I'm actually searching for a cell phone for the first time now that I'm back in the states. The video inspired me to do a little research, and I still think I'd like to have an iPhone. Apparently that HTC Evo eats through a battery faster htan I eat through a slice of pizza. Are you a big technology person?


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Actually, I think this homicidal kitten and his broccoli provided the most LOL moments for me--the LOOK in his eyes. (It's the same when my parrots eat chicken...)


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank y'all for the laughs! Many of you already posted some of my faves. I'd never seen the Richard Simmons bit before and it had me laughing so hard it actually hurt. 

What a great way to start the day!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

T.M. Roy said:


> (It's the same when my parrots eat chicken...)


Your parrots eat chicken?  Is it just me or does that seem wrong, somehow?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

My mother had a macaw, and chicken legs were definitely one of his favorite foods..... He liked eggs, too.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Your parrots eat chicken?  Is it just me or does that seem wrong, somehow?


No, I don't hold animals to the same moral values of humans. LOL. I mean, no one condemns a hawk or owl for eating a songbird. Parrots might eat a bug or two in the wild if they couldn't find enough of their more usual nuts, grains, veggies and fruits, but as part of a human flock they like to share bits of whatever the humans are eating. They only get little bits once in a while.

Mine also like little bites of fish and beef when I have it, but they go bonkers for chicken. And cooked egg, with the shell.  Little Yellow Bird (who looks exactly like the yellow bird in the sig line) growls when he eats chicken, just like that kitten with the broccoli. LOL.

Oh, and sorry to digress. I should post my video of my dear little sparrow Birdie taking a bath in a frying pan to an Irish jig (Birdie also liked chicken.) Let me go find it.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Danielleqlee said:


> I'm sure many of you have seen this clip but I swear, I could watch it every day! My mom thinks it's disturbing, but I laugh every time!


Hey, that's the Swagger Wagon mom!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

ok.. not a video or anything.. BUT OMG I love going to this site for some laughs when I'm in a bad mood.

http://www.poorlydressed.com


----------

